# MRC AD320 Decoder=Long list of questions!



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,
I have some questions about my MRC AD320 decoder. I am running the NCE 10 amp procab wireless system. I have NCE decoders in three other Bachmann locos and they all work great, with the ability to adjust more things than I can even comprehend! So far, I have put two MRC AD320 decoders in a Bachmann Davenport and a trolley, and they both have the same problems. They work, but seem to have some goofy quirks.

Fist, does anyone have a list of CV codes that can be programed for this MRC decoder? I have the list for the NCE decoders. Is MRC the same? I have heard they have their own set of standards. For instance, I cannot seem to adjust the starting voltage to get them to crawl, like my NCE decoders will. When I enter a number, it doesn't behave any differently, no matter what the number is.

Is there a way to control the headlights, to have them on while not moving? The NCE can do this. The MRC320 lights will come on automatically in the proper direction, as long as it is in motion. The cab/interior lights can be turned on while not in motion, so why can't the headlights do the same? Also why do the headlights only work on even # speed increments and turn off on the odd # speed increments? That seems strange! 

When traveling across a plastic frog on a switch or a 30 degree crossover, the interior/cab light may turn off, but will not come back on after crossing, even though the throttle says it is "on". If I turn them off, then back to on, they will work again. The loco will travel across the switch or crossover, maybe with some hesitation due to the wheelbase, but it will continue on at the same speed setting. If the motor will return to the same speed, why do the lights not come back on? I don't understand it!

I do realize you get what you pay for in a cheap decoder. But I just don't see why there are so many little quirks. I was just looking to save some money on not having to put a good decoder in a loco that will only need one or two functions. All of my other bigger locos will get an NCE decoder.
So, have any of you had these problems, or is it just me? Can anyone offer some suggestions, short of going with another kind decoder? I have read about the MRC 322 decoder, and most people don't seem to have any problems with them. I can't really find any info on the MRC320 though. Any ideas?

Kris


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try this on Greg E's webpage. Might help although info is for AD322, not sure what the difference is.
Steve

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai.../mrc-ad322


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1..._tips.html

might want to look at this one


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Basically, you do get what you pay for... and I hope that you didn't pay a lot.

MRC decoders are very basic, almost to the junk level. The one I had was in and out of several locos, usually because it was the only decoder I had handy as I had ripped it out of several locos for replacement by a better one.

It finally died. I'll not be bothered by it again.

I didn't notice that the headlight was on only on certain speed steps. Have you done what is necessary to your command station to make sure that it knows that the MRC is a 28 step decoder. If you talk to it in 128 step mode, it will either not work at all or do weird things. In Digitrax-speak, you need to "status edit" the address to assign a 28 step command format. I don't know how to do that on an NCE system, but there must be a way.

My recommendation is that you give it a decent burial and move on. 

The AD320 is an uprated version of the AD310. Decoder Pro lists few CV's that can be used, these are 1, 2, 3, 4, and 29. CVs 7 and 8 are read only. Note that there is no 4 digit addressing, no Vmax or Vmid. Mine did respond to Vstart at CV2. It will respond only the two least significant bits of CV29. Try setting CV29 to 2 to see if you can get it to work on your throttle, this tells it to use 28 step mode. If CV2=0, then it wants to hear commands in 14 step mode.

There is no speed table or Vmax so you cannot speed match it to anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww George, you are so mean to those poor decoders! 

Ha ha ha! I have 5 blown up 322's!!! Buying them at $12 was OK. Pay any more than that and it's not worth it in my opinion. 

"I do realize you get what you pay for in a cheap decoder. But I just don't see why there are so many little quirks." [/b] 
Honestly, you really contradicted yourself in your 2 sentences above. If you REALLY realize you get what you pay for, then you would realize that you did not pay much and got a substandard product, with quirks. Substandard components, substandard design, and substandard programming in the decoder. QED.

Mine have similar quirks, are just temporary until the new QSI's come out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

George, 
Thanks for the info. I'll have to try those CV codes, to see if that makes a difference. I did try them on the 128 step, but like you said, it just did not work at all. 

Greg, 
You caught me! Fortunately I did not pay much for the decoders. I figured they would have worked, doing what they were supposed to do, only with less features than other decoders. They should have came with a warning label also: "may cause user to experience headaches"!!! 

There doesn't seem to be a low priced decoder out there. They seem to be in the same price range, from what I've seen, other than MRC . Is the AD322 a better "cheap" decoder than the AD320? 
Kris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kris, in my opinion, all of their decoders that have that big relay on board are really old tech, and the reliability of the software seems low. 

I really do have 5 blown up ones, and even had one blow up when I removed it from the tracks, lifted it up and it went zap! 

I am putting sound in everything, so the lowest cost "G scale" sound and motor decoder is the QSI... really a deal when you compare it to alternatives. 

Motor decoder only, I like the NCE D408's, just reliable, but there are other alternatives. 

Also, on these decoders, disable analog mode if you are not using it, it seems to play a part in the decoder getting confused and destroying itself. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

In large scale, for decoder only installs, I will use only 2 general types. I use motor only decoders where sound has already been installed. 

Digitrax DG583S (screw terminals) or DG583AR (plug and play) or DG383AR (3 amp plug and play for smaller stuff). Except for the current rating these are essentially the same decoder and work very well. 

I would also use a D408SR or D408E (with BEMF) which are somewhat smaller than the DG583. These are screw terminal only. 

All of the varieties are in the $55 to $75 range. 

If I want sound, then I'll use a QSI Q2 (about $127) or Magnum ($17 more for screw terminals). 

These decoders work properly. 

There are other high quality decoders from Lenz, Zimo and ESU but they tend to be more expensive yet. Some of these have features that the US made decoders lack, but they cost A LOT more.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I have to chime in (I feel hurt







) and blow into the horn of ZIMO







.

The Quantum Q2 is listed at 184.95 MSRP.(Quote from QSI Website: _Quantum Magnum: Universal "G" Gauge Sound & Power System --> In stock and shipping. List $184.95_) 

The MSRP for Zimo's TrueSound DCC ( MX690S) is $178 (on our website). So by George's opinion the ZIMO is a much better unit with a lot more features (and I have to totally agree







) I can't see how that is much more money? And FYI the best street price for the QSI (I found) was 160 and that is $18 shy of the ZIMO.

Now that is an easy decision - isn't it? And I think you need, for starters, to run the QSI on a Bachmann K27 to see how properly it is functioning.









.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I like the Zimo I have, and the price gap is narrowing, but Zimo is still way behind on sounds available. 

There are very few US sounds, and it is more difficult to program the same things as QSI, but I am learning. 

I have both of course, and the BEMF algorithm in the Zimo is superior to that of the QSI. 

Axle, Zimo needs to pump some money into sound files, and definitely not charge extra $$ for special ones (I know it's not Zimo charging)... 

A great decoder is nothing if there are no sounds available... even the QSI is limited in comparison to Phoenix or HO decoders. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have six of the AD322's I'll sell for $10 ea plus shipping or make an offer. I got these last year when they where on sale, they are new and unused from MRC. Decided not to use after reading the forum that they didn't work well with DC. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take them all.... 

Please email me with contact info and where to send the check. 

Regards, Greg [email protected]


----------



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

George, 
Thanks for the info and prices. I'll have to look into those. Now, on the QSI decoders, will they work with any brand of loco? I keep seeing them listed with Aristo in the description. Or are they brand specific? It does sound like a cheaper alternative to adding sound to a loco. 

Greg, 
Apparently the MRC322 even with quirks can't be all that bad if you had five of them blow up and are still willing to buy six more of them at the drop of a hat! I figure I'd get my digs in now for your earlier remark about my contradiction! he he....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read about the QSI on my or George's site, you have a bunch of questions that have already been meticulously answered. 

Yeah, at $10-12 each, I am living with the fact that they will eventually blow up, no question. But I have locos I am not running because of no decoders. 

Locos that I have never run and are 5 years old. 

So I'm willing to pay for "disposable" decoders. I believe I have 10 running right now. That should give a point of calibration on their reliability. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one installed on an S-4, sounds ok to me........................... It will do until I can afford to upgrade to the better sound cards that are available. In the mean time, the eight that I have will be installed in all of my other diesel locos. The Airwire receivers have much more of a "pull" on my available modelling funds till then.
HNY guys
Rod


----------



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, so I guess the verdict on the MRC is if you don't mind tearing your loco apart to replace cheap decoders every so often, and can live with the headaches of something not doing what it is supposed to do, then they are fine. Whereas I do not enjoy "buttering my bread twice", just spend the money and do it right the first time! 
Now, how can I "recycle" these decoders? Is there some other use for them, like to turn on lights in passenger cars and cabeese? Or should I just use them for fill on a pothole in the driveway? 
Kris


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> This is an older thread, you may not receive a response, and could be reviving an old thread. Please consider creating a new thread.


_(Interesting little comment at the old end of this thread.)_

Yes, I realize it's an old thread. I found one of these decoders (even I recognized the full-wave bridge, which was the giveaway.) I was going to ask if anyone wanted it, but reading this thread it seems unlikely! I don't even know if it works, but it looks clean.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does not look like an AD-320 or similar... but a little research did indicate that is indeed a 320... throw it away unless you want to risk it blowing up and damaging something.

I've still got a handful for throwaway testing... normally the voltage regulator goes nuts, or the relay, or something smokes. (cut the plastic away and look there)

Greg


----------

